# Sushi



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

My favorite comfort food ever. Any other fans here?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Hello Albert. Can't say I've ever ate it much - it can be rather expensive over here. The nearest (and cheapest) thing to it that I tend to have is rollmop herring, but that has no rice of course.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Love em', first thing I eat when I'm in Japan! Is quite popular street food in here Sweden, unfortunately rarely made by anyone with proper qualifications, hence most of it are rather vile dough balls of rice with topping (To get anything decent You really have to play double premium)!

/ptr


----------



## Fagotterdammerung (Jan 15, 2015)

I love sushi, but its sheer omnipresence here ( it's the fast food of Vancouver - one on every corner ) means the quality varies a lot locally. 

My favorite is toro, though I know that's not exactly environmentally friendly these days.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

I like sushi, but I have never heard it referred to as comfort food. Actually, I'm not really sure what that term means any more.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

I love sushi! Both the "Americanized" type and the traditional type


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm agin it. If they're too rotten and lazy to heat up me food, I ain't parting with cash...


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

With my German upbringing, how come I never thought of Rollmops? Thanks, elgars ghost! There was never a day when they were not in the fridge. And on Fridays (Catholics used to eat either fish or cold suppers on Fridays), we had Bückling (smoked herring).

But, getting back to Japanese raw fish... I don't mind it. I have tried quite a few varieties. I'm wild about Japanese cuisine, but I don't consider raw fish to be the pinnacle of Japanese cooking.


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

YES! I could honestly live off it for the rest of my life.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

Yep, love sushi. Sushi buffets are one of my favorite types of restaurants. I love sushi with avocado in it, even if it isn't "authentic".



Kieran said:


> I'm agin it. If they're too rotten and lazy to heat up me food, I ain't parting with cash...


"I ain't fer it, I'm agin it!" - Grampa Simpson


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Tristan said:


> Yep, love sushi. Sushi buffets are one of my favorite types of restaurants. I love sushi with avocado in it, even if it isn't "authentic".
> 
> "I ain't fer it, I'm agin it!" - Grampa Simpson


I LOVE sushi buffets too. Most number I ever ate in one setting was 79 pieces of nigiri


----------



## Posie (Aug 18, 2013)

If I am not mistaken, the word "sushi" either means "rice" or applies to the style of rice, not (raw) fish, which is why it can have no fish, only vegetables, and still be called sushi. I love it (almost) every possible way it is made!  I now feel an urge to practice my own sushi making skills.


----------



## spokanedaniel (Dec 23, 2014)

I am unsure as to the terminology. To me, sushi is a bit of sticky white rice, with or without some bit of veggie, wrapped in nori seaweed. I love nori in soup, where it softens and becomes a leafy vegetable. But as a sushi wrap it is dry, and I don't care for that. And I find white rice to be devoid of flavor. I eat it only under duress. I prefer brown rice but I've never seen sushi made with that.

So, I'll eat sushi to be polite or if I'm hungry and there's nothing better, but I won't seek it out.

But a lot of people use the word sushi when what they really mean is sashimi: raw fish. I've had sashimi twice. The first time was in a restaurant recommended to me by a complete stranger. It was like chewing on pencil easers. Inedible. They must have been giving me the stuff they couldn't foist off on their regulars because there's no way they'd have remained in business serving that garbage. The second time was in Fiji. On the boat ride back to the resort from scuba diving one guy put out a line and caught a fish, and they served us sashimi that was delicious. I'd eat that again, except that I probably wouldn't trust someone I didn't know really REALLY well to recommend a place to get it.

Bottom line: I prefer my rice brown and my fish cooked or smoked.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Fresh herring with pickles & onions! Better than sushi..


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I really miss eating my sushi and seaweed salad.


----------



## sabrina (Apr 26, 2011)

I tried all kind of Japanese/Canadian sushi, but I am not comfortable with raw salmon or any other fish. Other than that I don't find it good enough for me. It is too bland for my taste, even if I generally don't eat spicy hot food. I am not a fan of rice, and I don't like the rice used in sushi. When I cook rice, it is mostly brown Basmati rice, boiled in water with a little butter, and spiced only with salt and freshly ground black/white pepper. A Japanese lady told me sushi should be eaten only in the same day it was prepared.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I love Sushi of all kinds. It's always a treat, whether it be nigri, sashimi or maki. I frequent a place in Seattle that has pretty good Saba rolls (Mackerel sushi).


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

I don't trust certain things, this is only one of them. I won't ruin your fun with reasons.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I am dying to have some sushi soon.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

I eat pickled herring with rice. Mostly because it is cheaper than potatoes and lasts longer can you call that sushi?
It is raw fish with rice.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Sloe said:


> It is raw fish with rice.


Sorry to break Your illusions, but "pickling" is a form of gentle cooking (curing), so pickled herring is not raw! 

/ptr


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

had some for lunch.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I like both sushi and sashimi, and I'm not afraid of brainworms!


----------



## spokanedaniel (Dec 23, 2014)

I've never heard of brainworms. Sounds scary.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

KenOC said:


> I like both sushi and sashimi, and I'm not afraid of brainworms!


It's worth the risk.

Yuuummm.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

brainworms nahhhhh...


----------



## Posie (Aug 18, 2013)

Whatever brainworms are, we are probably just as likely to get them from eating cooked food at a restaurant.


----------



## georgedelorean (Aug 18, 2017)

Gotta love Simply Sushi here in SLC. It's an all you can eat place.


----------



## TennysonsHarp (Apr 30, 2017)

I love sushi, sashimi, and nigiri so much. There are a couple Japanese restaurants in the town near my campus, but I don't know if they deliver.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

yes i like sushi, sashimi, and nigiri. and med. rare fish....certain kinds... and sea urchin


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I like raw tuna fish marinated overnight with soy sauce in a sweat sock.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

hpowders said:


> I like raw tuna fish marinated overnight with soy sauce in a sweat sock.


minus the sock and now you have ceviche!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

hpowders said:


> I like raw tuna fish marinated overnight with soy sauce in a sweat sock.


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

Sushi (that is, sweet vinegared rice (鮨飯)) is abhorrent. I do, however, love onigiri, which are made with regular steamed rice, hand-formed and lightly salted.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

Food for the gods! I love it. Probably go out and eat it about once or twice a month.

V


----------

